# Long Board 1/16th removal jig



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Suppose you messed up and cut it 118 9/16ths instead of the 118 1/2" that you were looking for...



This piece is really long and fairly heavy and I am standing at the table saw that I made the bad cut on in the first place. What better place is there to cut it again! :yes:

I bust out my *fully adjustable* 'Long Board 1/16th removal jig' and everything is right in less than 10 seconds. (I lose 5 seconds telling the dog to MOVE - Your results may be even better than mine if you don't have this problem)










Plans available soon...



Seriously now, So long as the left side of the blade is in a good line with the surface of your piece of scrap that you have clamped to the fence - The cut you make in front of the blade on your 'piece of scrap fence thingie' can be whatever depth you need to shave as little or as much as you want. :yes:

FWIW - I did NOT really mess up and cut a piece too long. That stuff was just for illustration purposes and to better help people understand just how useful and important this jig really is for if you happen to be 'that guy' that 'would' cut some stuff goofy once in a while... :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a cheater board for a circular saw that is made like a T-square. As long as the blade was good and sharp it would easily trim 1/16" off. You could also just clamp a straight edge to the board.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I did the same thing here*

Here's a thread I started back when:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/1-8-rip-table-saw-jointer-19513/


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Here's a thread I started back when:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/1-8-rip-table-saw-jointer-19513/


I looked at that thread. 

Can't really do a 32nd off like that can you? (lest you bite into the aluminum fence) Using the splitter alone as a support I would not want to try there. With a big enough piece you may push / deflect the blade into the fence like that.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> *I have a cheater board for a circular saw that is made like a T-square. As long as the blade was good and sharp it would easily trim 1/16" off.* You could also just clamp a straight edge to the board.


I have one of those as well and they are great. 

Unfortunately for me - My circular saws both have very different blades than what I would want to crosscut plywood and get two good sides with. 

I need to spend the money and get better blades for them for exactly such things as this. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That was a quick and dirty operation*



OnealWoodworking said:


> I looked at that thread.
> 
> Can't really do a 32nd off like that can you? (lest you bite into the aluminum fence) Using the splitter alone as a support I would not want to try there. With a big enough piece you may push / deflect the blade into the fence like that.


I just needed a quick solution, so that's what came to mind. The proper solution is to use a sacrifical fence and raise the blade up into it, just as you did. Move it over to what ever your desired offset is. It's like a vertical jointer using the blade rather than a cutter.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I just need a quick solution, so that's what came to mind. The proper solution is to use a sacrifical fence and raise the blade up into it, just as you did. Move it over to what ever your desired offset is. It's like vertical jointer using the blade rather than a cutter.


The fence I used above has to be cut twice. First cut has the left of the blade exactly flush with the left side of the scrap. Second cut is made along the piece of scrap from that point forward and used to determine how much you will be taking 'off' from your material each pass. 



I think that you do things the way that you do sometimes because of the safety devices that you like to run as well. 

Nothing wrong with that and likely just makes you a better woodworker in my opinion.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I have one of those as well and they are great.
> 
> Unfortunately for me - My circular saws both have very different blades than what I would want to crosscut plywood and get two good sides with.
> 
> I need to spend the money and get better blades for them for exactly such things as this. :yes:


You could make a great cut on plywood with most any blade. Take a utility knife and a straight edge and score the face veneer first.


----------

